# Music in Japan



## Joltz (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi folks,

Sorry if this seems inappropriate, but I asked in some general traveler forums with little results. Thought I might have better luck with the people who live there 

I am taking a short trip to visit a friend in Yokosuka. I am very interested in rock music and would love to see some small, local shows while in the area. Does anyone know any venues in that area (or in Tokyo) where I could do this for low cost? Or any resources for such information? I'd just like to experience local music rather than big arena shows.

Thanks for your time!
-Karen


----------

